# Observations about/to STBXH



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Since these little wry observations I made put my friends in stitches I had to share them here.

My inner circle, certain friends and family members, have coined the phrase "cranial rectal inversion". In its most basic form it means "head shoved up ones azz". On Labor Day evening, the STBXH text me that he was in the ER and the Dr had diagnosed him as having diverticulitus. I googled the definition, to make sure I was correct about what it was (basically "full of sheyat"). When I was talking to STBXH a few days later I said it must be rough having Cranial Rectal Inversion and Diverticulitus. He asked me why, I replied " you have your head so far up your azz that all you can see it sh!t!"


Later in the same conversation he mentioned that he was considering going to school to become a bartender and get a job doing that instead of driving a semi. I said "why not? See what else you can pick up in the bar." (H met Skankoid OW in a bar while he was out on the road). H managed to respond to that with a slightly sarcastic "HA HA HA!"

It's starting to be somewhat funny to me now that he keeps contacting me, text or calls. On those occasions that I have to contact him (kid related issues usually) I only send a text or brief email. He asks why I don't just call him, I can call anytime.
He seems to really hate that he can't keep me on a call more than a few minutes. 

I am getting nervous about seeing him at son's wedding next month. We haven't seen each other since the end of Feb. While I have lost a lot of weight, he has gained. Since DD returned from her month in NJ with him I haven't asked one iota about STBXH or Skankoid (OW).Just kept the casual questions focused on her and our dog that's with him.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL! I have got to remember that one!!


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Hrmm good one. And good job with keeping it short and sweet. He will regret all this one day. Hrmmm diverticulitus that can be serious at times when it flares up it can cause the large intestine to twist up and rupture in severe cases so could be karma.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Lostouthere said:


> Hrmm good one. And good job with keeping it short and sweet. He will regret all this one day. Hrmmm diverticulitus that can be serious at times when it flares up it can cause the large intestine to twist up and rupture in severe cases so could be karma.


Karma is exactly what I thought. He now has to take Metamucil, daily.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

I bet he told you that expecting to get some emotions out of you like you really should be showing any. My STBXW dont that last week with something.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Lostouthere said:


> I bet he told you that expecting to get some emotions out of you like you really should be showing any. My STBXW dont that last week with something.


Yeah, I wondered about why he told me that. Definitely barking up the wrong tree for sympathy on that front. I'm still recovering from a brain tumor and subsequent surgery to remove it. Somehow taking Metamucil daily doesn't even come close to having 2 surgeries on your brain and annual MRIs for the rest of your life. Boo and Hoo is about the best I could manage.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 5, 2011)

Cranio-rectal inversion.... That's a good one!!!! 

Can you come up with something equally witty about personality disorder for someone who has lived under the same roof as his own children for 17 years, yet can barely remember their names?


----------

